# Problema con Telefono inalambrico



## MisterJK (Oct 15, 2012)

Hola. No se si estoy en la sección apropiada "reparación de electrodomésticos" pero es la mas cercana que encontré para este artefacto. Tengo un teléfono inalambrico philips que se me cayo y dejo de funcionar completamente. No enciende ni suena. Lo abri para ver el circuito pero no encuentro nada roto. Alguna típica falla para este caso? 
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 15, 2012)

MisterJK dijo:


> Hola. No se si estoy en la sección apropiada "reparación de electrodomésticos" pero es la mas cercana que encontré para este artefacto. Tengo un teléfono inalambrico philips que se me cayo y dejo de funcionar completamente. No enciende ni suena. Lo abri para ver el circuito pero no encuentro nada roto. Alguna típica falla para este caso?
> Desde ya muchas gracias



Quetal amigo, sube fotos del Telefono de como quedo, para empezar y siempre hay que hacer esto es:

Ya revisaste que la bateria tenga voltaje revisa que en la conexion de la bateria que este entrando el voltaje correcto, claro si previamente revisaste la bateria que este bien, revisa que no haya soldaduras frias producidas por el golpe es desir que algun punto de soldadura no este haciendo un buen contacto con la pista del PCB.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 15, 2012)

******************************************************************
no estoy muy seguro,pero lo moví a esta sección de teléfonos..moviles**
******************************************************************
revisa que no este quebrada la plaqueta,soldaduras,empieza a medir si le llega tensión a las etapas del telefono


----------

